# Introducing ourselves



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello to all, just joined the forum and after 2 days, just figured out how to make a new post. I am a new Hav puppy owner. Her name is Evye, 10 weeks old today. I have not had a puppy in over 25 years so this is like starting all over for me. I am so grateful for this forum and all the good information I have read. We just love her to pieces. Sleeps all night with the exception fo a 3 a.m. pee-pee call (mine, not hers). She crates well with little fuss while I work (I work from home) but when she is up, she is wide open, chases our feet, bites our feet, bites our hair, unties our shoes, tries to run off with the drapes, and just wild and crazy. Glad to meet all of you and I will be here frequently gathering all this wonderful advice.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome::welcome:Evye is a cutie (that toy looks bigger than she is) and sounds like the typical happy, healthy Hav puppy. Can't wait for more pictures!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum Evye and Evye's mom! You'll find tons of information here to help you raise your hav. These are the best peeps ever. And now that you know how to post, you need to figure out the picture thing...we love us some hav pictures!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Evye's mom. :wave:
Your new baby girl is such a cutie, I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Evye is so sweet, congratulations! Hope you like it here, there's tons of great information and lots of knowledgeable people.
WELCOME!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome here; hope you will find helpful information


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

:welcome: Glad to have you here Evye's mom. Evye is adorable!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome! I am a first time hav owner...my Gracie is 5 1/2 months old. I had to laugh when you said the middle of the night pee pee call (yours not hers)...that is the way it is here and I figure if I'm getting up, I may as well bring her with me. hahahaha
I also work from home and Gracie has a crate in my home office, as well as one next to our bed...it is great.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You have a real cutie. Hope we get to see more of her.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome! I like the name. Did you name her after Evye from V for Vendetta (which was a great movie)?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your cute happy puppy!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard. There is no better place for a new puppy parent than this Forum. Glad you found us! *We love pictures!* (If you look at the 2009 calendar you will see we have some pretty great photographers here.)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is indeed a cutie. Welcome to the group. I'm anxious to see more photos and hear more about her antics.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you found the forum!! My Daisy is 8-1/2 months old. I've learned so much about the breed from this forum. The members are very friendly and helpful. I also worked from home. (We just retired the end of October) We love the breed so much we're looking forward to adding another Hav - perhaps next summer - to keep Daisy company. She has so much fun when she's around other puppies! eace:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Evye!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a wonderful welcome. Thank you. I'm so glad you like her name..not really a puppy name but I named her after my recently departed Mom (Evelyn). But now that she is here, it fits her so well. I enjoy looking at the all the pictures and avatars...what gorgeous pups we have !!!! :whoo:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...your Evye is adorable and she sounds like such fun!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! Evye is very cute, though I think we need to see bigger pics of her!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. This board is really enjoyable with great people. My Pixie Puff is almost 6.5 months. She's getting spayed as we speak and I'm trying to get my mind off of it!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to one of the most addicting places ever!!!! Your Evye is adorable.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to forum! What a cute furgirl you have. I like the name too. Look forward to seeing pictures of Evye.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome, Evye is so pretty, girly, and precious. She's a busy little bee, sounds like. What is your name? Sorry, I called YOU Evye in another post. . .


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Evye is a cutie pie!

Would love to see more photos!!!:whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Evye is adorable.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

:welcome: Evye and Evye's mom! We need more pictures!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh WELCOME!!! You little girl is beautiful, good thing you are home all day, we love to come and steal beautiful puppies (lol)!!!!! Keep the pics coming, we need our pic fix often!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!

Ryan


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome Evye and Mom !


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Again, Thank you for your warm welcome !!! I will make an attempt to attach some more pics. I have enjoyed seeing your adorable furbaby's too. I have already got some very good info off the forum...I feel like a first-time mom who brings her baby home and has no idea what to do with it...we learn as we go, one day at a time. I have learned red tear stains are common, it is not uncommon for them to eat their poop and EVERYTHING is a toy...pee-pads included.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forums Evye's Mom! Your baby is cute! I want more pictures! 

I will be the new Mom of a pup that will be 9 weeks very soon and I have learned lots from this forum and besides it is very addicting talking to people on the forum. We all love to talk and learn from each other.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Your puppy is a doll. Enjoy every minute because the puppyhood stage goes so fast!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Evye and Evye's Mom!!! She is a real cutie and you're in for a real treat!!! You will love this breed!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm still trying to post a few more pictures....it keeps timing out. Does that mean they are sized too large. Anyway...Merry almost Christmas. I have been reading the "biting" advice you all give, feeling like it was hopeless, but I think we are making progress. Got a question though, at this age (10-1/2 weeks) is it normal for them to hate their eyes washed and think combing/brushing is a bit "bite game". Everything is a toy and everything is a game.


----------

